# Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?



## thoast3 (30. September 2015)

*Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Hi,
Da ich ab und zu Reviews zu CPU-Kühlern mache und dementsprechend recht viel Wärmeleitpaste brauche, hab ich mich gefragt, ob man die teure Schmatze für die Tests durch handelsübliche Zahnpasta ersetzen kann.
Die Zahnpasta würde pro Kühler ca 2-3 Betriebsstunden verwendet werden und bei jedem Kühlertausch selbstverständlich gewechselt 

Würde sowas gehen oder die Kühlleistung in den Keller gehen?

Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Theoretisch ist das alles kein Problem - nur ists für Tests/Reviews zu Kühlern denkbar ungeeignet weil du durch die Zahnpasta den Wärmeübergang zum Kühler deutlich verschlechterst und damit alle Testergebnisse fürn Allerwertesten sind.

Reviews und tests sind nur dann verwertbar, wenn sie unter den immer gleichen Bedingungen stattfinden und das bedeutet auch immer die gleiche WLP verwenden. Du kannst natürlich auch generell immer Zahnpasta verwenden, da die aber schlechte Leiteigenschaften hat werden die Kühlerunterschiede weit geringer ausfallen.


Wenn du so oft WLP verwendest kauf dir doch ne ordentliche WLP in einem größeren Gebinde - wenn du ne ganze Dose WLP kaufst ist das Zeug nicht mehr teuer, nur die Miniportiönchen sind teuer. Selbst 10 g der extrem guten "GelidExtreme" kosten "nur" 20€, die Menge in kleinen Tuben kostet das doppelte.


----------



## LSchmiddie (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Normalerweise liegen Kühlern doch immer WLP bei!? Wenn du diese für einen Test erhälts/kaufst kannst du doch die nehmen und wenn das ins Testergebnis einfließt ist auch nicht schlimm, schließlich ist die WLP auch Teil des Gesamtpakets.


----------



## the_leon (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Och, bei mehreren Kühlern sind immer kleine Päckchen dabei, frag doch nen Hersteller, ob er dir für nen Vergleichstest und zuünftige Kühlertests ne 20g dose von der WLP stellt...


----------



## BloodyAngel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Warum nicht zur Nutella greifen?!?


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Für den test sollte man schon ne ordentliche WLP nehmen.


----------



## thoast3 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Ja gut, mir ist auch inzwischen in den Sinn gekommen, dass es nicht sehr seriös wirkt, wenn man im Review Zahnpasta verwendet 
Na ja, ich werde dann bei der guten alten Arctic MX-2 bleiben.
@LSchmiddie: Eigentlich will ich die Kühler und nicht den Kühler + die Qualität der mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpaste testen, besonders da nicht wenige Leute nicht die beigelegte Paste verwenden, sondern ihre eigene Paste zu Hause haben


----------



## the_leon (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Jo, ich habe noch 3 Thermal Grizzly und 3 Phobya Pasten rumfliegen, ich glaub, ich muss die mal testen...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Guckst du hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QzxukpUvbY 

Ansonsten vielleicht ne Tube Haargel:
Alphacool Silver Grease, 100g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gibts übrigens auch von Gelid:
Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 10g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## drebbin (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

@ TE: Wenn du für Reviews gute Wlp benutzt hat 2 wichtige Vorteile (es muss ja nicht gleich Kryonaut sein, nur eben keine Zahnpasta)

a) Das ganze Unterfangen wirkt seriöser.
b) Schlechte Wlp (oder eben Zahnpasta^^) stellt den Flaschenhals der Wärmeübertragung da und dann können bessere Kühler/Lüfter ihr Potential nicht entfalten und wären im Review eventuell kaum besser als schlechtere Produkte - dieses Problem hast du mit gute Wlp nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Wenn man sich die Reviews auf die Fahne schreibt sollte man nicht mit der WLP geizen. Große Tuben von dem Stuff sind schon recht günstig zu bekommen. Es würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen Bademoden am Nordpol zu testen oder ein U Boot auf dem Brocken.
Du musst ja nicht zwingend Liquid Metal oder ähnliches nehmen aber es sollte schon ein geeignetes Mittel sein womit man glaubhafte Ergebnisse erzielt


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Außerdem wieso Zahnpasta? PCGH hat doch bewiesen, dass Ketchup am Besten geeignet ist!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QzxukpUvbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*



> da die aber schlechte Leiteigenschaften hat werden die Kühlerunterschiede weit geringer ausfallen.



Angenommen die Abwärmeleistung des CPU ist unabhängig von der  CPU Temperatur...

... dann ist der Wärmestrom den der CPU Kühler abführen muss völlig unabhängig vom Wärmewiderstand zwischen CPU und Kühler.

Das sollte in brauchbarer Näherung auch der Fall sein.

Und:  Die Temperaturdifferenz am Wärmeübergang CPU -> Kühler ist abhängig  vom Wärmewiderstand und der Abwärmeleistung. Wird der Wärmewiderstand  durch schlechtere WLP größer steigt das Temperaturniveau entsprechend an  aber die absoluten Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Kühlern sollten  gleich bleiben.



> Außerdem wieso Zahnpasta? PCGH hat doch bewiesen, dass Ketchup am Besten geeignet ist!



Ketchup altert aber und ermöglicht vielleicht nicht so reproduzierbare Ergebnisse...

Ich würde ja billige Industrie-WLP nehmen.

Etwa sowas:
Wärmeleitpaste - Bauelemente / Bauteile - Mechanische Bauelemente - Montagematerial - Pollin Electronic


----------



## flotus1 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Vielleicht mal bei Intel nachfragen?
Die wissen offensichtlich wo man die billigste Wärme"leit"paste herbekommt


----------



## Körschgen (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Zahnpasta eigentlich schleifpaste ist....


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*

Also mit der größere Tube MX4 (8 Gramm) habe ich schon dutzende Kühler montiert und da ist immer noch gut was drin.
Mit der 20/30G MX2/4 kommst du ewig hin, für 15€


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Zahnpasta eigentlich schleifpaste ist....



Klassische Wärmeleitpasten sind in der Regel auch nur irgendeine Art Fett das kleine Keramik- und/oder Metallpartikel enthält. Also auch eine Art Schleif- bzw. Polierpaste wenn man so will.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ketchup altert aber und ermöglicht vielleicht nicht so reproduzierbare Ergebnisse...



Mein Post war auch eher zur Unterhaltung gedacht 

Abgesehen davon wird der Ketchup auch die 2-3h Betrieb pro Kühler ohne Probleme mitmachen.


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zahnpasta vorübergehend als Ersatz für Wärmeleitpaste in Ordnung?*



> Abgesehen davon wird der Ketchup auch die 2-3h Betrieb pro Kühler ohne Probleme mitmachen.



Ja aber vielleicht hat man nach 2 Stunden ein anderes Ergebnis als nach 3? Ich würde das jedenfalls nicht ausschließen.

Von gewissen "Einbrenneffekten" sind zum Teil aber auch "richtige" WLPs betroffen.


----------

